# Here's a Christmas Idea Gift...



## Ivan (Oct 16, 2009)

Barack Obama Bible Cover - African American Bible Cover and Book Organizers - 3BGifts.com


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so tempted to get one for my pastor! That would be too funny!

I also like the "From Slavery to the White House" bookmark, journal, and address book! Haha


----------



## Ivan (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps we could all chip in and send one to Glen Beck.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 16, 2009)

I always feel hinky about Christian leaders "autographing" Bibles. Putting a political person on the cover of a Bible takes that one step higher/lower/worser.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 16, 2009)

```

```



DMcFadden said:


> I always feel hinky about Christian leaders "autographing" Bibles. Putting a political person on the cover of a Bible takes that one step higher/lower/worser.



I'm feeling hinky often these days.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 16, 2009)

And I thought Sean Hannity calling him the "Anointed" was a low blow slam. Evidently, some people really do attribute messianic qualities to our POTUS!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 16, 2009)

There goes my breakfast. I say we practice church discipline on anyone who has this item!!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

If cussing was allowed on the PB I believe I might let a few fly to express my true thoughts about that item. However, the barfy will suffice


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad I saw this before dinner because it is totally barfarific!

As an American, I think it is a historic event that we have a non-caucasian as president. However, for the church to stand behind this man that openly stands for so much that is against God's word is sad and embarrasing. I visited one church that practically had a Barack Obama shine.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich,

JD Jakes, Finney, now Jimmy??? Who is next . . . Benny, Fred Price, Osteen?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Rich,
> 
> JD Jakes, Finney, now Jimmy??? Who is next . . . Benny, Fred Price, Osteen?



smile for the camera


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 16, 2009)

Vonnie Dee said:


> I'm glad I saw this before dinner because it is totally barfarific!


 
*"Barfarific!"* I love that, Vonnie! Is it of your own coinage or am I just that "out of it?"

Margaret


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...



Rich has a sex change.  "Is Joyce home, Mrs. Koster?"

***added***

My head is spinning, Rich.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



You might get a CHUCKle out of this one.....


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

You obviously know these guys (and gals) a lot better than I do, Rich.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

Berean said:


> You obviously know these guys (and gals) a lot better than I do, Rich.



The guy in the blue jacket is " Apostle" Chuck Pierce


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess my "knowledge" of these types is limited mostly to the older ones like Schuller, Oral Roberts, Swaggart, etc. I used to watch Oral Roberts grab peoples' heads when I was 10 years old as he'd yell, "Let you be HEALED!!" As a young papist I was fascinated.


----------

